# Tumours



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have an female adult Ivory satin show type mouse from a reputable breeder which came paired with another female of the same type.

Yesterday i went in the mouse house and one had developed a tumour type lump behind it ear literally overnight.

I have gone in today and the other one has developed a sizeable lump on its back end near the tail root.

Anyone got any ideas and I take it they are now not worth breeding?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They don't sound like tumours to me. I suspect they are merely puss filled abcesses, likely caused by a nip here or a scratch there. A germ gets in and the white blood cells go crazy. It won't affect breeding at all, though they may need draining.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

it doesnt seem to affect the mouse as such she seems quite healthy and doing all the usual things they do.


----------

